

GoDaddy not only helped write SOPA they are also exempt from it - nextparadigms
http://donttreadonmike.com/2011/12/24/godaddy-not-only-helped-write-sopa-they-are-also-exempt-from-it-scumbags/

======
davidu
I've read the legislation in its multiple versions. I've never seen a version
where GoDaddy is exempt. I've seen the versions where EVERY SERVICE PROVIDER
WHO COMPLIES WITH SOPA is exempt from financial liability for making a
mistake, but nothing that would be more specific to GoDaddy.

~~~
rawrly
You are correct davidu, the blogger has pieced together their version of the
truth in this matter incorrectly and has posted a very wild accusation. The
truth is how the law is written, any service provider who voluntarily complies
with the requests made by an IPEA agent will be granted immunity. (raise your
hand if you're aware of the IPEA's purpose with SOPA)

As I've said before, this sort of backroom method of dealing certainly ignores
the entire tenancy of due process. Which is one of the many reasons SOPA is
ill fit for law.

